# Discomfort down below



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I apologies in advance for the tmi contained within this post.

I am just over 8 weeks pregnant with twins following ICSI, on the whloe i'm feeling really terrible...sick, tired, headaches etc, but to top it all off I have started to get a bit itchy and stingy down below.  I am probably a bit dehydrated because I am struggling with my fluids, but am trying to force them down.  I'm not wee-ing very much to be honest.  I had a quick check down below this morning and I seem to have a couple of small blisters/spots on my bits.  I'm really worried about this, I dont know what it could be, i've never had it before.

I know that you are probably going to tell me that I need to go and see my GP, I just thought it might be worth posting to see if you could perhaps shed any light/give me any advice/reassurance.

It just seems to be one thing after another.  I my whole body feels so uncomfortable, I want to cry.

Anna x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid you are right, you do need to see your gp.  It's so difficult to say without seeing you, but it could be an infection that has flared up with you being ill, and your immunity lowered, but you do need to get it seen.  Ring on Monday for an appointment, or if it's too bad to wait, ring your gynae ward at the hospital and see if they will see you.  Keep trying to drink as much as you can,

hope you feel better soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for your advice emilycaitlin.  I will see my GP this week.  It isnt really painful just a bit itchy and red.  I sometimes suffer with outbreaks of Herpes Simplex Virus, I usually get a cluster of blisters on my lower back.  I have had two outbreaks since being pregnant.  Do you think there could be any connection at all with the discomfort I am experiencing down below?  Also do you know if Herpes Simplex virus poses any risk to my babies?  My midwife is aware of the situation.

Anna x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would just be something that they may need to be cautious of at the time of delivery, if you have a flare up then.  I'm not sure if it would have any connection I'm afraid.  If your midwife is aware, it will be in your notes, so they will keep on top of it,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

